

Jeff Bezos Demos The Kindle Fire (Video) - rbreve
http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/28/video-jeff-bezos-kindle-fire/

======
ary
Amazing how this is so similar and yet so different from an Apple
announcement. Jeff Bezos is incredibly smart and a great CEO, but when it
comes to presentation he's no Steve Jobs.

